# Types of swimming pool



## Stellen

We are trying to decide which pool to install. It will either be 8 x 4m or 10 x 5m.
We are told that the cheapest pools are those made from fiber glass and the most expensive ones are tiled. Liner pools are priced between the two.

We like the look and feel of a tiled pool but most of the people we talked to recommended liner pools.

We are also looking at a chlorine free pool. 

Can anyone offer advice? Thanks.


----------



## silvers

Tiled pools are a no-no for the Silver coast and Portugal in general, IMO.
We used a local company who guaranteee their work for 99 years. It cost us €14,500 for an 8X4M pool, I have since found out that I could have haggled the price down a little. I now know their lowest prices and have ensured that some friends of ours, got the lowest possible price from them.


----------



## Stellen

Many thanks for the reply. As long as the pool construction has a guarantee and the pool company has a decent reputation then we will probably opt for a liner pool. (I may PM you later for recommendations.)

But I'm curious to know why tiled pools are not recommennded for the Silver Coast.


----------



## silvers

As the ground drys in the sun or swells in the wet, there is a lot of movement. Tiled pools do not like this.


----------



## Bubbles67

I have mixed feelings.

We renovated a pool that was built in 1994 and we had it tiled, I prefer the look and feel of tiles, and it was cheaper than a liner. However after 3 years/seasons of using and cleaning it, I can say that if I did ot again I would choose a liner.

Our pool is salt water with a chlorinator, so we do not add chlorine but we need quite a lot of accid to keep the ph down, liner pools have a problem keeping the ph up, so I suspect that a salt water/liner pool would give a great water chemistry.

I still like the look of my tiled pool, you don't get the overlap that is inevitable with a liner, where the seal is, and our's is very big pool and would have cost far too much to re-line it. And I love swimming on salt water and not heavily chlorinated water, it leaves your skin soft and not dry.

I would say talk to different companies and get different opinions off peopel who have them, as always everyone has a different experience and story to tell.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PC1

Hi Stellen
We have just had a one piece pool installed (near Caldas da Rainha) and it was craned over the house and dropped into the waiting hole. We have an ironiser so it uses minimal chemicals and we have been extremely impressed with the company, the owner, the workers and the price.
I can send pics of the install and adivse contact if you email me. We had a 11x4 and it is great. I beleive they have installed around 5,000 of them now. The only slight draw back is the floor seems a little slippery but no problem.
Paul


----------



## Harley Davidson

Yes we just had a liner pool installed in Perola near Obidos. it is a slightly cheaper option than tiled without all the headache of tiles falling/cracking ect.
Also the walls are polystyrene blocks about 18 inches wide filled with concrete so it keeps the water warmer for longer.
We also opted for heated by electric fan and salt water ie non chlorine as it feels and tastes better and should not stain your sofa.
any further questions please ask if you want pics or name of our fella just ask thanks Graham.lane:willyone and a half 1 foot fi


Stellen said:


> We are trying to decide which pool to install. It will either be 8 x 4m or 10 x 5m.
> We are told that the cheapest pools are those made from fiber glass and the most expensive ones are tiled. Liner pools are priced between the two.
> 
> We like the look and feel of a tiled pool but most of the people we talked to recommended liner pools.
> 
> We are also looking at a chlorine free pool.
> 
> Can anyone offer advice? Thanks.


----------



## notlongnow

If you get a liner pool and intend to heat it, check the maximum temperature the liner can handle - usually 80f


----------



## siobhanwf

*Choosing a swimming pool*

Whatever type of pool you decide to have it is a huge financial outlay.

I have owned a concrete and partially tiled pool, and have also had a vynil lined one.

This time we choose to have a fibreglass one as Portugal is an earthquake zone. The last earthquake recorded albeit a light one was in Penice at 02.52 this morning!!


*Fiberglass Inground Pools*

A fiberglass pool is factory-manufactured and then installed in one piece in your garden when your excavation is completed. 



*Price:* 

Our pool 10,35m x 4,5 m was about 16,000

Fiberglass pools are generally more expensive to purchase than concrete inground pools, but can save you money over the life of the pool. This is because they typically will require fewer chemicals than concrete pools. You also avoid future replastering and liner replacement costs.

*maintenance * 

Unlike a plaster finish, a fiberglass shell does not change the chemistry of the water, so you often will use less acid. 
Because of the non-porous surface, you don't need to brush the pool nearly as often as a plaster-finished concrete pool. 
However, you typically do not need to brush a pebble-finish concrete pool as often as a plaster-finish pool, so when discussing this option with a dealer, be sure you are comparing apples to apples

The water in the pool wil be a couple of degrees higher than a concrete or vynil pool.

.
*Installation:* 
Once the ground has been excavated, the pool is delivered in one piece and installed. 
For ours it was 1 and half days to clear the ground and dig the hole and 1 day to install!!

Remember here in Portugal you are in an earthquake zone!!

What happens if the earth moves? Fiberglass has a shock-absorbing ability that allows it to flex up to 2 feet. 
However, there also are new concrete construction techniques that allow concrete to flex. So, it's important to remember that if you live in an earthquake-prone area, be sure to have your dealer explain the features and benefits of fiberglass and concrete construction.

Our pool was installed by Fapicentro. It is a large fibreglass pool made by their factory not far from Caldas.

We have had it now for 3 years and no problems either with the operation of it or the after sales service.


Should to wish to talk to them ask for Anna as she speaks English. +351244619930

*Questions to ask any dealer or builder you visit*

What's their percentage of on-time installations?
How do they resolve complaints?
What percentage of their work is done by in-house crews vs. sub-contractors?
How long have their crews been working for them?
What kind of crew turnover do they have?
What kind of financing options (if any) do they provide?
What kind of warranty do they provide and what does it cover?
Can you visit a pool that they have installed?
And of course, ask for references.


----------



## Jackieawhitworth

We have recently purchased a house not far from Tomar


----------



## Andy & Donna

Hi

How you finding the Area, we are considering purchasing close to Tomar do you have any advice

Andy & Donna


----------



## p9cbs

*Pool reccomendations - Tomar*

Hi all,
I have been reading this thread (and other related ones) with interest. I would like to get some quotes in for pools when I next visit my place near Tomar in October. I have emailed 2 of the companies recommended on other related threads but unfortunately I have received no replies from them and it works out very expensive to phone from the UK. Any recommendations /PM's with details/email addresses of companies would be very gratefully received. 
Thank-you


----------



## Jgowen

silvers said:


> Tiled pools are a no-no for the Silver coast and Portugal in general, IMO.
> We used a local company who guaranteee their work for 99 years. It cost us €14,500 for an 8X4M pool, I have since found out that I could have haggled the price down a little. I now know their lowest prices and have ensured that some friends of ours, got the lowest possible price from them.


hi could you kindly share the details of this pool builder? Many thanks


----------



## siobhanwf

Stellen said:


> We are trying to decide which pool to install. It will either be 8 x 4m or 10 x 5m.
> We are told that the cheapest pools are those made from fiber glass and the most expensive ones are tiled. Liner pools are priced between the two.
> 
> We like the look and feel of a tiled pool but most of the people we talked to recommended liner pools.
> 
> We are also looking at a chlorine free pool.
> 
> Can anyone offer advice? Thanks.


We chose fiberglass as we live on the side of a hill. With frequent earth tremors her we get tiny fissures in the wall so decided a liner or tiled pool wasn’t for up. Our pool is 10x 5 bought and installed by Fapicentro who make their own!! 
mid you would like any further info please feel free to DM me


----------



## Cristen

PC1 said:


> Hi Stellen
> We have just had a one piece pool installed (near Caldas da Rainha) and it was craned over the house and dropped into the waiting hole. We have an ironiser so it uses minimal chemicals and we have been extremely impressed with the company, the owner, the workers and the price.
> I can send pics of the install and adivse contact if you email me. We had a 11x4 and it is great. I beleive they have installed around 5,000 of them now. The only slight draw back is the floor seems a little slippery but no problem.
> Paul


Hey Paul, can I see a picture of your pool, I’m thinking of the same size…


----------



## Kiwiportugal

silvers said:


> Tiled pools are a no-no for the Silver coast and Portugal in general, IMO.
> We used a local company who guaranteee their work for 99 years. It cost us €14,500 for an 8X4M pool, I have since found out that I could have haggled the price down a little. I now know their lowest prices and have ensured that some friends of ours, got the lowest possible price from them.


Hi there, what is the company name please? We are looking to have a pool installed in Figueria Da Foz. 
Obrigado


----------

